# Vodafone Easybox 803 freischalten



## Sophix (16. April 2011)

Also, ich habe mich gerade dran erinnert, das wir noch ne Easybox 803 oder so ähnlich zuhause rumliegen haben, sie ist von Vodafone , da Vodafone allerdings einen Fehler gemacht hat, haben wir den Vertrag gekündigt und nie einen freischaltcode erhalten.
Jetzt meine Frage, gibt es eine keygenerator oder was auch immer um das freizuhalten?
Ist natürlich nicht geklaut oder so , ich kann sogar ne Rechnung zeigen aber ich brauche irgendwie einen Code.
Vielen dank schon mal im Vorraus
MfG sophix


----------



## iRaptor (16. April 2011)

Wer klaut denn schon Router? xD


----------



## Sophix (16. April 2011)

Was weiß ich aber ich habe schon erlebt das welche geschrieben haben das die Leute die Sachen geklaut haben und keiner denen was schicken soll, ist ja auch egal.

Weiß denn keiner was dazu?


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2011)

Was für ein Freischaltcode soll das denn sein? Die Router die ich kenne funktionieren alle von Haus aus. Einen Freischaltcode braucht man nur um eine automatische Installation des entsprechenden Internetanbieters durch zu führen. Da du das aber nicht willst brauchst du auch keinen Code.


----------



## Sophix (16. April 2011)

Ja, ich habe das einmal ersucht, und da wollte der nen Code haben, ist von Vodafone.
Dann werde ich das wenn ich wieder komme nochmal versuchen.


----------

